# Stewey pours a drink



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is cool.


----------



## potter (Dec 17, 2015)

size and price?


----------



## Jalapeno (Sep 27, 2015)

Are you Ike? 

2009 was 6 going on 7 years ago, are you just getting back to painting after a hiatus? Many of us are. Do you have anything recent you'd like to show us?

I'd also like to mention that copying for practice is a long held traditional method of learning but signing a copy of someone else's image without giving credit for the source (such as "study after Rembrandt") is not wise, especially a copyrighted image like Stewie Griffin.


----------



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

Jalapeno said:


> Are you Ike?
> 
> 2009 was 6 going on 7 years ago, are you just getting back to painting after a hiatus? Many of us are. Do you have anything recent you'd like to show us?
> 
> I'd also like to mention that copying for practice is a long held traditional method of learning but signing a copy of someone else's image without giving credit for the source (such as "study after Rembrandt") is not wise, especially a copyrighted image like Stewie Griffin.


I am Ike... and this is an older one... and I posted my most recent oil painting Darth Vader smoking in the oil painting section. The Ric Flair acryllic I also painted a year or 2 back I posted here as well. 

If I paint an image such as stewey griffith... what am I supposed to do in regards to the source?


----------



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

Potter I tried to pm you but my post count is too low, so this is what I wrote:

It's a smaller one I believe its around 16x12 maybe? I would let it go for $30 if you're interested


----------



## potter (Dec 17, 2015)

E Burna My post count is also to low for PM's. What would be the best way to buy this from you?


----------



## Jalapeno (Sep 27, 2015)

E Burna said:


> I am Ike... and this is an older one... and I posted my most recent oil painting Darth Vader smoking in the oil painting section. The Ric Flair acryllic I also painted a year or 2 back I posted here as well.
> 
> If I paint an image such as stewey griffith... what am I supposed to do in regards to the source?


Nice to meet you Ike. 

Generally speaking you can do studies for educational purposes without copyright violation. Representing it as your own creation can bring legal issues to bear, it depends.

Disney is very protective of their copyrights, I'm not sure about Fox Broadcasting, but I wouldn't sell it without getting copyright permission. Especially since you've put it out on the internet. You might have to license the image of Stewie to sell it.


----------



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

Potter if you want you can send me an email [email protected] lmk when it's sent


----------



## potter (Dec 17, 2015)

email sent


----------



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

Sent you reply email with address info but yahoo was acting funny, sorry to have this all here publicly on forum but as stated post count not high enough for pm's... if you got it lmk and thank you


----------



## potter (Dec 17, 2015)

I do not get that email.

soon we should both be at 10 post. most forums are 10 post to use pm's


----------



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

potter said:


> I do not get that email.
> 
> soon we should both be at 10 post. most forums are 10 post to use pm's


This one says 15. I'm closer than you!


----------

